# Cutting thin strips with a circular saw



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

I need to cut 1/4" strips of walnut and maple from boards that are roughly 4"-6" wide. My only means of cutting are with a circular saw. I am unable to keep the base flat on the board so my cuts have a slight angle to them or have blade marks along the cut. I have built a couple of jigs, but even after setting everything up, I still end up with a lopsided cut. A guide won't help due to the combined width of the board and the saw's base. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What I used to do is screw the circular saw to a sheet of plywood and make a table saw out of it. You can just lay it on saw horses and clamp a piece of wood to the plywood for a fence.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it's just not safe*

A hand held circular saw is not designed to cut thin strips, and even if you mafde a "table saw" out of it that would be risky at best.

You should locate a table saw owner who would be willing to cut them for you OR a military base, a friendly cabinet shop, a college Design school shop, a high school woodshop, a community center, a Woodcraft or Rockler store and Home Depot sometimes has Saturday classes for children. 

For even an experienced table saw operator it is still a rather advanced operation requiring a thin rip jig, maybe a thin push block and properly set up table saw, including the fence and blade.

http://www.frequency.com/video/rockler-thin-ri/40654485


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

I will have to seek some help from someone/someplace that has a table saw. I guess my cutting board Christmas gifts will be put on hold for now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a thought. If you have to do it by yourself, with only a circular saw, set up a guide and support system. That may not eliminate saw marks. You would need a good blade and it be perfectly aligned to the saw base.

My thoughts are this. Set up your work piece with a spare piece of the same thickness. Remember, you may need a scrap piece underneath so you don't cut through into whatever is under your board.

Use screws, clamps, double sided tape or what ever means you have to secure everything together.

Carefully measure, mark and align the saw so that it cuts to the inside of your mark, thuus leaving the thin strip to fall away.

Set it up, measure, mark and recut a second piece.
You can do it if you have the time and patience.

Sometimes I have the patience, and sometimes I don't. :-(

With all this said, a table saw and a friend would be a better solution and probably more accurate.
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*don't give up yet*



Jophus14 said:


> I will have to seek some help from someone/someplace that has a table saw. I guess my cutting board Christmas gifts will be put on hold for now. Thanks for the help.


This guy, Scotty D is a memeber here mndtrdr and he's in Illinios. He may be able to help you....? :blink:
http://www.scottydswoodworks.com/

Or PM him here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/mdntrdr-11440/

An Advanced Search of members shows these from Illinois:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=2010585


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Where are you? What town are you near?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you can't find someone with a table saw this system works well:
http://benchnotes.com/Skillsaw Guide/skillsaw_cutting_guide_boa.htm#narrow


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A shop built saw guide*

I posted this here a while back:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A shop made table saw*

BEWARE there is too much gap around the blade for thin strips which will get hung up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_jxq0Wpeag


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

you can buy a table saw for about $100. brand new.

Im not saying its the pinnacle of precision, power, or quality... but it works atleast as well as a 7" circular saw and less dangerous. 

I not sure it is worth the time and materials to make one otherwise then.

With that said, I dont see why you are unable to cut a strip with a circular saw as is. put 2 other planks to the left and right of the one you are cutting to support the saw. And IMO clamp another peice of wood, or ruler, or whatever straight edge you have, at the proper offset to the cut you are making that you can fun the saw against it. I use an aluminum yard stick from harbor freight.


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

mikeswoods said:


> Where are you? What town are you near?


I live in Mokena, but I am willing to travel and offer something for the generosity.


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

bauerbach said:


> you can buy a table saw for about $100. brand new.
> 
> Im not saying its the pinnacle of precision, power, or quality... but it works atleast as well as a 7" circular saw and less dangerous.
> 
> ...


I am in the process of saving up for a table saw, but I want to purchase one and have it for many years to come so I am looking at getting something of a higher quality....hence the saving up part, hah. I am thinking of building something similar to what Woodnthings posted. It just seems like such a pain to have to slide the board over for each cut and then adjust the clamps in order to ensure an even cut. I guess I'll have to do what I can in the mean time. Thank you for all of the suggestions.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

How long are these boards you need cut? If they're for cutting boards and are short enough to ship, I'd be happy to cut them and ship them back. I feel bad for those living in Illinois right now....you've got enough to deal with having Jay Cutler in your state...


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> How long are these boards you need cut? If they're for cutting boards and are short enough to ship, I'd be happy to cut them and ship them back. I feel bad for those living in Illinois right now....you've got enough to deal with having Jay Cutler in your state...


Hahahah....we were prospects for the Super Bowl this year, I swear. The boards are about 20" long. I will contact you outside the forum and we can talk. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

FrankC said:


> If you can't find someone with a table saw this system works well:
> http://benchnotes.com/Skillsaw Guide/skillsaw_cutting_guide_boa.htm#narrow


Looks exactly like my drawing.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> How long are these boards you need cut? If they're for cutting boards and are short enough to ship, I'd be happy to cut them and ship them back. I feel bad for those living in Illinois right now....you've got enough to deal with having Jay Cutler in your state...


Watched part if the game today while making the turkey. Turkey jumped into the roaster pan with blinders on so it didn't have to watch the game.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I'm a long drive away---up near Elgin---I'd be glad to help, but scheduling a time would be rough--I work long hours--7 days a week---


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

mikeswoods said:


> I'm a long drive away---up near Elgin---I'd be glad to help, but scheduling a time would be rough--I work long hours--7 days a week---


Thanks Mike. Another member on here is going to help me out. I appreciate the offer.

- Joe


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Joe, 

All cut up and on their way back.


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fantastic. Thanks again.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Jophus14 said:


> I will have to seek some help from someone/someplace that has a table saw. I guess my cutting board Christmas gifts will be put on hold for now. Thanks for the help.


 
If you need some more strips like that to mix things up a bit more I can contribute some cherry, ash, oak, perhaps more if I dig around...

Glad to see your project coming along well. :yes:


----------

